# Birds have been mating... but no eggs!



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello all! I wanted to see if anyone had some possible insight in my dilema. For the past couple of months I've been wanting to breed a couple of my pairs. I have them set up in a 30 x 18 x 18 cage (one pair per cage of course), with a nesting box attached on the outside. The nest box measures about a square foot with ample vertical room. I've observed my birds mating over the past month, and for the past couple of weeks I see them spending much more time in there. As of yet, I havent seen a single egg. I also had one of my pairs paired up for almost two months without having any eggs as well. I guess what I'm asking is what am I possibly doing wrong? Is it the temp (I live in Hawaii), cage size, food, etc.? One of my females is a proven mom, so I find it peculiar for her to not be able to produce all of a sudden. Any info would be greatly appreciated and thank you for your help on this matter.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I know it can take some time.. are they outside? If not do you provide FSL lighting? Are you giving them egg (I give mine egg and have heard it can help with breeding although Im not 100% sure) what foods are they eating, are they in a quiet room left alone and are the pairs set up close bye? It can take months for them to get it right... best of luck and keep us posted


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

I haven't been giving them any egg. They do have a cuttle bone in their cages for added calcium. Some of my birds have started to molt so I know it'd be best not to stress them with breeding while they're molting, and I figure after they're done I'll try again with my other pair. Right now I'm currently breeding one pair and the rest are in a flight cage. I've been feeding my breeding pair the Kaytee Forti Diet blend. They're actually inside and have quite a bit of natural and artificial light, and the other tiels are around them as well in other cages. I'm hoping it's just a matter of time before I have some success. Thanks for te feedback Angelmommy24!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would suggest reading this:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27588

Are they paired together? Yes just give them time & cuttle bone is great for them! Do they have any veggies or fruits?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you offer more soft foods this could also promote the hen to lay as she will see she has enough food to provide for her babies. If you're giving a fortified diet keep the egg to a minimum of once or twice a week. FSL will help the hen absorb calcium. Sunlight through a window is not enough to produce the Vit. D she needs. Good luck!


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the comments you guys! I really do appreciate everything you have to give me. I rearranged their cages today. I placed them in a way that direct sunlight can shine into their cages. I'm also planning on offering them soft foods. What kinds of fresh "soft" food would you recommend I have available?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is the direct sunlight through a window? If so this won't be enough, windows block most of the UV that the sun provides. And I wouldn't expect to see any eggs now for a while, since rearranging the cage is one of the ways to stop breeding lol. So give them a week or so to adjust to the new set-up before expecting to see anything.


----------

